# Spasms in toes



## Vanessa1011 (Jun 23, 2011)

I was recently diagnosed with hashimotos and hypothyroidism. I've been on .50 mcg of synthroid for about a month.

I have always been prone to spasms in my toes and Charlie horses in my calves. But lately it's out of control. Is this a typical symptom for hypothyroid? It's driving me nuts lately.


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

I did experience some calf cramps at night before my thyroid was treated. And foot pain in one foot, no toe spasms though.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Vanessa1011 said:


> I was recently diagnosed with hashimotos and hypothyroidism. I've been on .50 mcg of synthroid for about a month.
> 
> I have always been prone to spasms in my toes and Charlie horses in my calves. But lately it's out of control. Is this a typical symptom for hypothyroid? It's driving me nuts lately.


To my knowledge, there are 2 things that could cause this. Electrolyte imbalance and/or low ferritin or both.

http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/electrolytes/test.html

Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm

It is not unusual for those of us with thyroid disease to be deficient in "many" things.


----------



## Sharon (Mar 30, 2011)

It could be the synthroid. I had terrible cramps in my legs and feet the short time I took it. This is what I found:

Side Effects of Synthroid - for the Consumer
Synthroid

All medicines may cause side effects, but many people have no, or minor, side effects. No COMMON side effects have been reported with the use of Synthroid. Seek medical attention right away if any of these SEVERE side effects occur when using Synthroid:

Severe allergic reactions (rash; hives; itching; difficulty breathing; flushing; tightness in the chest; swelling of the mouth, face, lips, or tongue; unusual hoarseness); changes in appetite; changes in menstrual periods; chest pain; diarrhea; excessive sweating; fast or irregular heartbeat; fever; heat intolerance; joint pain; leg cramps; mental or mood changes (eg, anxiety, irritability, nervousness); muscle weakness; seizures; severe or persistent headache or fatigue; shortness of breath; stomach cramps; tremors; trouble sleeping; unusual weight gain or weight loss; vomiting; wheezing.

This is not a complete list of all side effects that may occur.

You can read about it here: http://www.drugs.com/sfx/synthroid-side-effects.html


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Sorry, haven't noticed any spasms, but definitely muscle soreness, weakness, and joint aches. Betting it all runs together...


----------



## hamilton (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi thats quite normal. i had the same syptoms for months till i went on an animal based thyroid supplement. The pain in toes subsided and gone after 2 mths or so and pain in legs is getting much better. be careful of synthetic supplements, they dont work as well. I use ThyroGold which is brilliant!


----------

